# Anyone use New Era Cichlid Pellets African?



## Groovylad (Dec 1, 2007)

About 2 weeks ago my lfs started selling New Era Cichlid pellets. Since I have slowly introduced them to my fronts they no longer want to eat the NLS pellets they were eating with no problems prior... I haven't read anything bad about the food but I also have not found any information regarding feeding to fronts and can it be used as a daily staple in their diet.

Their website: http://www.new-era-aquaculture.com/

If anyone has any experience with this product and with feeding it to fronts would be greatly appreciated.

Groovylad


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Not that it contains much info, but the question was previously discussed in this thread. Maybe there aren't more users because seems to be a British Food and this site has a predominantly North American membership? I am feeding NLS to my Fronts almost exclusively, and they thrive on it.

Is New Era sinking or swimming? I need sinking pellets, or most of the stuff will go through the overflows before the fronts get to it. Mine are not used to eating from the surface.

_Edit: What makes me a bit skeptical about New Era is that they market different foods for American and African Cichlids. According to New Era, South and Central Americans are carivorous, while all African rift lake cichlids need a herbivorous diet: http://www.new-era-aquaculture.com/prod ... pical.html Obviously that's hogwash, as everybody keeping Frontosa will know. That kind of oversimplified marketing can only serve to confuse newcomers to the hobby._


----------



## Groovylad (Dec 1, 2007)

I had done a search in the forum for New Era Cichlid food and the link you provided did not come up but I am grateful that you gave a link to it as I am trying to get as much information on it as possible.

As this is new to where I live, Ottawa, Canada, within the last month my Fronts love it and as I mentioned have stopped eating the NLS mix that I was feeding them previously.

The food is sinking type and is soft and the African Pellets that I got is low in protein but high in other ingredients which is preferable for Fronts if I am not mistaken. I posted the same question on another forum for Fronts and a user there swears by it and is a regular staple for his Fronts.

I am not trying to sell this product for New Era but only trying to find out if others use it to feed to Fronts and what they think about it. I am looking at buying Ocean Nutrition Veggie pellets to round off a good diet for my Fronts as they are soft as the New Era and they shouldn't spit them out like the NLS food they use to eat.

I only want to know if others have used it and if it is good enough for Fronts as a regular staple or not or do I have to add other food's to give them a healthy diet.

So far 1 has recommended it...

Groovylad


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Groovylad said:


> I am not trying to sell this product for New Era but only trying to find out if others use it to feed to Fronts and what they think about it.


That's what I thought, and just for the record, CF allows advertising only for site sponsors. Also, strictly speaking opinions about products like food are supposed to go in the reviews section :wink:


----------



## Groovylad (Dec 1, 2007)

I have already looked at the review section and New Era was not there...

I figured you thought I was trying to endorse or sell this product but all I am is a Front owner who came upon some new food recommended by my lfs for Fronts and they do like it. I just have not been able to discuss this produect with people who have used this food as a regular staple for their Fronts.


----------



## Pezza86 (Feb 17, 2010)

Evening, I have a African Cichlid set up and for 12 months now i have fed them New era African Cichlid pellets. My fish seem to thrive on it and are all very healthy and full of colour. 
I got on to using these pellets as my local store feads all there cichlids with it. 
It is meant to be used as the main staple diet as it contains many of the ingredients which the fish need. 
With it been quite soft you can get some and roll in to a ball and stick it to the inside of the glass which is useful for if you are wanting to get a close look at your fish to check for illness. 
Your Fronts probably now prefer using this food rather than the other stuff which is not a bad thing. Every couple of days i throw in some frozen shrimp or blood worm or other similar foods, just so they have some variety.

Hope this helps you out some how


----------



## Stratos-dias (May 1, 2011)

I feed NLS three times a week,and they love it...........


----------



## mattrox (Jul 26, 2011)

New Era has Rift Lake red for carnivores and Rift Lake Green for herbivores.

http://www.addicted2fish.com.au/pdf/New ... dRange.pdf


----------

